# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Mętny mocz

## Mundi74

Witam,
Od tygodnia oddaję 1-2 razy dziennie mętny mocz  Zazwyczaj przez cały dzień mocz jest klarowny tylko pod wieczór, po pracy, oddam mętny mocz  Mocz jest mętny i niejednorodny, jakby posiadał wtrącenia drobnych "włosków" koloru białego. Po odstawieniu moczy na dnie pojemnika zbiera się mętny biały osad. Nie czuję bólu przy oddawaniu moczu. Obecnie przebywam za granicą. Byłem u lekarza, zrobiono alalize moczu ale analiza była wykonana na moczu klarownym. Wynik analizy nie wykazał niczego niepokojacego. Jednak tego samego dnia oddałem mocz mętny. Od pewnego czasu mam dolegliwości z odcinkiem lędzwiowym kręgosłupa. Czuje ucisk w okolicy kości ogonowej, potrafią mi drętwieć pośladki i nieznacznie boleć jądra. Czy może to mieć wpływ na mętny mocz? Do kraju wracam za miesiąc i wówczas chciałem przebadać kregosłup. Proszę o porade co dalej robić.

----------


## xoxmonixox

Witam, tak na poczatku chciałabym Ci powiedzieć, że mocz nie zawsze ma taki sam skład nawet w ten sam dzien. Po drugie 2 tygodnie temu w szpitalu mialam podobne problemy, jednak z krwia... Oddawałam mocz  z 5 razy dziennie z krwią a reszta oddawanych moczów w dniu byla bez krwi (oczywiście przezemnie nie zauważalnej)... Po 1 dniu dostalam małą opierniczke dlaczego tego nie powiedzialam (chorowalam na 3 choroby nerek) tez mnie nic nie pieklo nie bolalo... Podczas moich 3 chorob nerek bolaly mnie rownież nerki, i narzady rodne(to zaczelo sie od bolow krocza, jajnikow...) 
Z poczatku sprawdz temperATUre ciała,
Zrób 2 x dziennie pomiar RR (Ze względu na nerki zazwyczaj cisnienie jest powiekszone)
Zrob morfologie + kreatynine, oraz rozmaz krwi
Zrób Mocz - badanie ogólne + osad moczu + badanie bakteriologiczne!
Wszystkie problemy jakie zauwazasz [powinny byc skontrolowane

----------

